# Bayley's Career Suicide (on Raw Talk)



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Haven't even started the video

What the fucking fuck is this makeup on her face?


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

She's always been Awful at promos so this is not new If kevin dunn wants to cut anyone's promo time it should be her not Becky


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Meh, she's never been good at promos and she doesn't have to be. 
All she has to do is 
1. Have a few short lines bouncing off a heel.
2. Be Bayley.
3. Profit. :bayley


Reotor said:


> Someone need to send a memo to Booker and Lita that youre supposed to lead their guest into a promo, youre not supposed to grill them over it.


Also this. Please get them the fuck out and bring in Corey graves.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Good god RAW talk is awful

Bayley was never a strong talker and they put her in this format? Jesus.
Someone need to send a memo to Booker and Lita that youre supposed to lead their guest into a promo, youre not supposed to grill them over it.

Add this to the list.










No...no! not _that_ list. The list of why Smackdown is better than RAW.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Why do they have RAW talk? It won't be as good as Talking Smack


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Raw Talk :bosque

Bayley will be fine, her mic skills are not what has gotten her over, nor will they be what keeps her over :bayley


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

That was significantly more entertaining than RAW.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Didn't another thread say "Bayley is done" like 2 weeks ago?

People are so short sighted,

this won't effect Bayley being over with anyone but the most extremely pessimistic in any way shape or form.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

It wasn't her best but Lita and Booker really fucked her over. Good thing this was on the network and not USA.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



JDP2016 said:


> It wasn't her best but Lita and Booker really fucked her over. *Good thing this was on the network and not USA*.


This.
Talking Smack and now RAW talk are overrated since its just a show on the network, only a minority watch this anyway.
To say Bayley committed a career suicide over an interview on the network is laughable.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

That was horrible. All those promo classes with Dusty really paid off huh.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Chick who sucks cock on the mic cuts one of the worst promos of all time. I'm shocked.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*










Booker T burying everyone, including Bayley was :wayans. Basically told her to do that terrible promo over and called her average. As the show went on, Booker was just gunning for everyone like


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Talking Smack has been one of the best platforms for the Smackdown Superstars to get exposure and put themselves over...

Raw Talk has been about Booker T burying talent :bosque


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Her promos is never what got her over, it was her underdog status, in ring ability and likability... similar to Daniel Bryan she was always losing and people felt she deserved better treatment in NxT, fans got behind her and the rest is history. 

Say what you want about her promos, yea she's god awful on the mic but I don't give a crap she is still awesome.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Not sure why people are giving Booker and Lita a hard time, Bayley was bombing so hard and they were just trying to direct her and get her to think about what she's saying.

Just another overrated horsewoman.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Just another overrated horsewoman.


At least she is not as bad as Eva Marie.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Honestly, Bayley is pure cringe to me.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



TaterTots said:


> At least she is not as bad as Eva Marie.


Good for her, but when she has people hyping her up to be the second coming but she can't talk and is awkward as hell in the ring...she's still not very good.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

career suicide by not cutting a great promo on a post show that hardly anyone watched? a little extreme there.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Can someone explain her character to me? I didn't watch her NXT stuff at all.

She's just childlike?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Cipher said:


> Can someone explain her character to me? I didn't watch her NXT stuff at all.
> 
> She's just childlike?


She's the geeky looking girl in high school that all the hot popular girls pick on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Strategize said:


> Meh, she's never been good at promos and she doesn't have to be.
> All she has to do is
> 1. Have a few short lines bouncing off a heel.
> 2. Be Bayley.
> ...


*You do realize Corey is a heel, right? He'd only make Bayley look dumber than she did here.*


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Good for her, but when she has people hyping her up to be the second coming but she can't talk and is awkward as hell in the ring...she's still not very good.


Lol if she's awkward in the ring then want does that make most the other women? Everyone except for Nattie and the other horsewomen are below her.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Bayley is one of the worst mic workers I have ever seen. She makes Sasha look average.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

As shit as Bayley was in that promo (not that it was ever her strong point), Booker and Lita sure are a pair of fuckin' morons :lmao 

"Take two, Bayley, take two!"

"Come on now, you can do a lot better than that, can't you?"

Are we gonna have Strowman wrestle Regal for 15 minutes in a World of Sport-style match on Raw with the announcers going "look at that dumbass, can't even do a proper hammerlock", too? 

Good God, Raw just pumps out trainwreck after trainwreck. Play to your wrestlers' strengths, shitheads.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

She was bad on RAW talk, but I dont understand what kind of promo they were expecting her to cut. I mean she isn't feuding with anyone, she isn't going to call anyone out, or demand a title shot. She's never been good at cutting promos, and they put her in a bad spot there. And no this wont hurt her, her promo skills isn't what's going to get her over.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Booker choosing live TV to teach Bayley how to cut a promo. :heyman6 

Anyway, while Bayley's mic skills are awful, you can't expect someone who has been made to memorize lines her whole career to be able to improvise.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Strategize said:


> Lol if she's awkward in the ring then want does that make most the other women? Everyone except for Nattie and the other horsewomen are below her.


I'm not necessarily saying she's bad in the ring, just that she looks awkward as hell and doesn't have a single athletic bone in her body. She moves in the ring like its her first day.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

This video just makes me want Booker T to be Bayley's manager, to be honest.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

One thing; isn't Daniel Bryan talking shit about everyone one of the things people love about Talking Smack? So why is Booker doing the same so bad?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Legit BOSS said:


> *You do realize Corey is a heel, right? He'd only make Bayley look dumber than she did here.*


Corey buries characters but he always puts over their abilities; this was an opportunity to get her character over though, so him pointing out how good a wrestler she is, while clowning her naive, child-like persona would not have been ideal.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

She sure looks like she needs to be hugged. A tear was almost dropped...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Lita and Booker are really pretty bad at their jobs..

:deandre


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Rated R Maryse said:


> I'm not necessarily saying she's bad in the ring, just that she looks awkward as hell and doesn't have a single athletic bone in her body. She moves in the ring like its her first day.


No. You're talking about Eva Marie. Not Bayley. 



MillionDollarProns said:


> This video just makes me want Booker T to be Bayley's manager, to be honest.


I was thinking Lita could be her manager/mentor. This could be turned into a work. I was thinking this could lead to a Lita/Bayley pairing with Lita playing the big sister role in toughening her up. Maybe remove a bit of that child like persona of hers.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Why would anybody be upset she had ice on her shoulder?

There were 3 HIAC matches on Sunday and NOBODY else was selling their injuries.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Bayley was never good at promos and she is not alone on Raw/WWE, there are a lot of terrible mic workers on Raw. As I said, what made Bayley great was her charisma and ring skills, nothing more. However, I don't think her mic skills so bad considering her gimmick.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

People are only now realising that Bayley is a terrible talker? She's never cut a good promo in her life. She could barely hold her own against *Asuka* on the mic.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



JDP2016 said:


> No. You're talking about Eva Marie. Not Bayley.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking Lita could be her manager/mentor. This could be turned into a work. I was thinking this could lead to a Lita/Bayley pairing with Lita playing the big sister role in toughening her up. Maybe remove a bit of that child like persona of hers.


I'll talk about both then. Eva and Bayley both move incredibly awkwardly in the ring. Bayleys a great underdog baby face character, but average at best skills wise.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



SovereignVA said:


> Why would anybody be upset she had ice on her shoulder?
> 
> There were 3 HIAC matches on Sunday and NOBODY else was selling their injuries.


IKR? No one was limping or anything. Owens went through two tables and the next night he acted as if nothing happened. So much for HIAC being this dangerous career threatening match. Oh and Sasha had a house show match with Charlotte in Germany a few hours ago so there goes that "injury".


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Rated R Maryse said:


> I'll talk about both then. Eva and Bayley both move incredibly awkwardly in the ring. Bayleys a great underdog baby face character, but average at best skills wise.


You heard it here first folks! The women with the greatest women's match in WWE history is awkward in the ring. fpalm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Absolutely horrible. Almost deserving of a demotion back down to NXT.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Not sure why people are giving Booker and Lita a hard time, Bayley was bombing so hard and they were just trying to direct her and get her to think about what she's saying.
> 
> Just another overrated horsewoman.


Don't know how you can call her overrated based on this...not one single person on this site has claimed she was a good mic worker.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Couldn't you just link to a non-Youtube commentary version?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Could that commentator be any more of a tool? Good Lord.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

It really disgust me how the wrestling fans give so much importance to the ''mic skills'' since the overrated attitude ''era''...

And about Bayley, I said it last year.
In the main roster she must have ditched her silly childlike colorful character in order to being relevant for more time.
Back then I thought that turning into a babyface rocker would have been cool, because she already has a wild air.

With a catchy song performed by herself, and a glamorous eighties rocker outfit, she would be sooo over.
But of course in this 21th century the entire USA is hiphoper, right...?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Couldn't you just link to a non-Youtube commentary version?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Strategize said:


> You heard it here first folks! The women with the greatest women's match in WWE history is awkward in the ring. fpalm


Again, not saying she's crap or untalented, she just looks and moves awkward as hell in the ring.

Jesus Christ people, try reading things before you get your pitchforks out.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

If there is one trait you need to have when cutting a wrestling promo, it is conviction. Her failure to grasp that concept is why I have never bought into her promos.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

I love how the only defense the Bailey defense force has is "s-she always sucked at talking!"

lmao, pathetic


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



AlternateDemise said:


> Don't know how you can call her overrated based on this...not one single person on this site has claimed she was a good mic worker.


Because she receives a huge amount of hype yet falls well short of it.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Because she receives a huge amount of hype yet falls well short of it.


Bayley is better in the ring than those women you mark for like Nikki Bella and actually is less hyped than Nikki for that matter.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

She can talk, but only under specific circumstances. 
Having her try to cut this intense promo to a camera is *literally* the worst possible thing you can do with her.
Nothing about these kinds of things ever feel genuine. And that's goes triple for someone as naturally adorable as her. She's the most whitemeat babyface I've ever seen.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



TaterTots said:


> Bayley is better in the ring than those women you mark for like Nikki Bella and actually is less hyped than Nikki for that matter.


Less hyped by WWE maybe,but the fans...

But you're raising my next point. As a Nikki Bella fan all I've heard for years now is how the Horsewomen would get called up and utterly upstage Nikki...that still hasn't happened. All four have been called up and all four have fallen well short of the hype yet Nikki is still supposedly a no talent bimbo despite the fact she's keeping up with and at times bettering the beloved Horsewomen.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Less hyped by WWE maybe,but the fans...
> 
> But you're raising my next point. As a Nikki Bella fan all I've heard for years now is how the Horsewomen would get called up and utterly upstage Nikki...that still hasn't happened. All four have been called up and all four have fallen well short of the hype yet Nikki is still supposedly a no talent bimbo despite the fact she's keeping up with and at times bettering the beloved Horsewomen.


How have they not upstaged her lol. They've all the major storylines, all the big and best matches, all the biggest crowd reactions except that one where Nikki came back and then went back to normal the next week. I mean what are you looking for here? 5 star matches every week?


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

I haven't watched the video yet, but given the reactions of people on here, I am going to be very disappointed if Bayley doesn't promise to show us a "good hugging hugging thing"


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Strategize said:


> She can talk, but only under specific circumstances.
> Having her try to cut this intense promo to a camera is *literally* the worst possible thing you can do with her.
> Nothing about these kinds of things ever feel genuine. And that's goes triple for someone as naturally adorable as her. She's the most whitemeat babyface I've ever seen.


It's not like she just sucked on Raw Talk. Did you see how absolutely lost she was in her segment on Raw? This girl is like a deer in the headlights when it comes to mic work. I don't care what anyone says about promos not being important, they're just wrong because without the promo work you can't get from point A to point B in a feud with believability. How can you surmise that she can cut a decent promo in any way? Are you basing that on her time in NXT? Everyone knows that in NXT everything is pre-taped except Takeovers and there were a lot of times where she still looked bad. How can you expect her to be any good with a live promo regardless of the circumstances if she couldn't make a passable promo when they could edit her missteps. In ring work can only get you so far before you have to be able to believably cut a promo. Without mic skills she may have already reached her ceiling. Good girl runner up.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's not like she just sucked on Raw Talk. Did you see how absolutely lost she was in her segment on Raw? This girl is like a deer in the headlights when it comes to mic work. I don't care what anyone says about promos not being important, they're just wrong because without the promo work you can't get from point A to point B in a feud with believability. How can you surmise that she can cut a decent promo in any way? Are you basing that on her time in NXT? Everyone knows that in NXT everything is pre-taped except Takeovers and there were a lot of times where she still looked bad. How can you expect her to be any good with a live promo regardless of the circumstances if she couldn't make a passable promo when they could edit her missteps. In ring work can only get you so far before you have to be able to believably cut a promo. Without mic skills she may have already reached her ceiling. Good girl runner up.


Like I said specific circumstances. She has to be protected. I agree it will hold her back her back from being "The Women" in the long run. 
But she gets over without it, and as long as she does that she'll always be in the upper-echelon in the company. Plus she's an absolute magnet to young girls. 
She'll hold that title in within the next year, I'll put money on it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Strategize said:


> Like I said specific circumstances. She has to be protected. I agree it will hold her back her back from being "The Women" in the long run.
> But she gets over without it, and as long as she does that she'll always be in the upper-echelon in the company. Plus she's an absolute magnet to young girls.
> She'll hold that title in within the next year, I'll put money on it.


I've still never seen her have a good promo segment.

That said.

I have no doubt that she will be successful just her most ardent of fans need to get a grip on what successful means when referring to Bayley. She'll definitely hold the title because there are a minimal amount of options and she sells T-Shirts. But she is destined to be at best the #3 female in the company and that all depends on what heights Alexa and Carmella can move they're in ring work to. Not to mention the current NXT roster. I know I sound like someone who despises Bayley, but that's not the case. She is a talented wrestler. I'm also just being realistic about my hopes for her career. I've been critical of Sasha and her main roster work as well and I think she is among the most talented female performers the WWE has ever had she just hasn't been able to put all of it together for whatever reason. That's why I say that Bayley may already be at her ceiling despite her in ring acumen because she is somewhat lacking in an important storytelling aspect.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Lol watching Booker and Lita bury her was better than anything raw has put up this year. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Rated R Maryse said:


> All four have been called up and all four have fallen well short of the hype yet Nikki is still supposedly a no talent bimbo despite the fact she's keeping up with and at times bettering the beloved Horsewomen.


How is Nikki bettering them? By having a 1.75 star match at No Mercy against Carmella? There is a reason why Nikki was having duds for matches until she started having matches against Charlotte (Nikki highest rated matches, 3.25 stars, are against her). She is just not too good in the ring and she has been upstaged by the likes of Charlotte, Becky and Sasha on that front.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Bayley is not good on the mic but booker t is an idiot for the way he acted about it. He's supposed to be getting the guests over, not himself. Someone needs to tell him he's not the star of the show anymore. I'm glad triple h beat him at Wrestlemania. 

Now as far as Bayley goes, she was never going to be a trish stratus or AJ lee. She's going to get over by her natural charisma and character if anything else, like Lita during her face run in team extreme but not as cool.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Dolorian said:


> How is Nikki bettering them? By having a 1.75 star match at No Mercy against Carmella? There is a reason why Nikki was having duds for matches until she started having matches against Charlotte (Nikki highest rated matches, 3.25 stars, are against her). She is just not too good in the ring and she has been upstaged by the likes of Charlotte, Becky and Sasha on that front.


Who the fuck cares about star ratings? Good God workrate marks scare me. I found Nikki vs Carmella quite entertianing while not technically beautiful. Sometimes Bayley's matches are like watching paint dry unless she is in there with the other horsewomen.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Charlotte and Becky are the best of the horsewomen. Sasha momentum is dead. Bayley is over but she's destined to be in a John Cena role for the women division. Especially now that they're playing to political correctness and feminism. She's also going to be used as a merch cow and will go over more talented women. And eventually the crowd will turn on her while soccer moms and little jimmies will chant for her.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Just simply popping in to bathe in the hypocrisy of some of the horsewomen marks in this thread.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Bwyley is done. Everyn time they put her near a mic, she is one step getting boootted off the show


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Good God, that was absolutely embarrassing. :lmao I know this thread would have been a free for all if Sasha did this you fucking hypocrites.

And the same idiots crying about Lita/Booker T here would be praising them if they buried Reigns or someone like this. Again fucking hypocrites. And no, Bayley being a horrific mic worker since her NXT days doesn't give her an excuse anymore than it does Neville for still being terrible on the stick. 

Booker, Bryan and a few others (like Renee sometimes) have been absolute gold these past few months by calling shit out and not giving a flying fuck.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



From Death Valley said:


> Charlotte and Becky are the best of the horsewomen. Sasha momentum is dead. Bayley is over but she's destined to be in a John Cena role for the women division. Especially now that they're playing to political correctness and feminism. She's also going to be used as a merch cow and will go over more talented women. And eventually the crowd will turn on her while soccer moms and little jimmies will chant for her.


Sasha sells more merch than Bayley by a considerable margin and has a far higher ceiling as a performer. It kind of makes Bayley superfluous in that regard. She'll be kept around get handed a few token title reigns, help the greener gals along, and go out and hug kids. Bayley wishes she was as versatile as Cena.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Who the fuck cares about star ratings? Good God workrate marks scare me. I found Nikki vs Carmella quite entertianing while not technically beautiful. Sometimes Bayley's matches are like watching paint dry unless she is in there with the other horsewomen.


Then by all means ignore star ratings, no problem with that and in the end we like what and who we like and it all is fine. I am just using it as a criteria to pass judgement on something but we could also look at other things like crowd reactions and investment, how the women's division has now been coming into it's own starting from the work the four horsewomen had been doing down in NXT and then on the main roster where we moved from Divas back to Women and the current push now to treat and present the division more seriously and on par with the men's division. While it is true that there is a cultural element (as well as some blatant feminism) at work enabling this there is also a resurgence of talent in the division that supports this which wasn't quite present before.

That said, as far as Bayley goes, I think she is the weakest link out of the horsewomen and for my part I am not sold on her and think someone like Alexa Bliss has a higher ceiling than her and could well end up being the better talent. I honestly don't think Bayley will find much success in the main roster.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Less hyped by WWE maybe,but the fans...
> 
> But you're raising my next point. As a Nikki Bella fan all I've heard for years now is how the Horsewomen would get called up and utterly upstage Nikki...that still hasn't happened. All four have been called up and all four have fallen well short of the hype yet Nikki is still supposedly a no talent bimbo despite the fact she's keeping up with and at times bettering the beloved Horsewomen.





Strategize said:


> How have they not upstaged her lol. They've all the major storylines, all the big and best matches, all the biggest crowd reactions except that one where Nikki came back and then went back to normal the next week. I mean what are you looking for here? 5 star matches every week?


You just gonna ignore this then? Seriously I ain't doing anything at the moment and I'm genuinely curious how Nikki has "Upstaged" any of these horsewomen you seem to have a vendetta against at anything other than riding cena's cock.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Dolorian said:


> Then by all means ignore star ratings, no problem with that and in the end we like what and who we like and it all is fine. I am just using it as a criteria to pass judgement on something but we could also look at other things like crowd reactions and investment, how the women's division has now been coming into it's own starting from the work the four horsewomen had been doing down in NXT and then on the main roster where we moved from Divas back to Women and the current push now to treat and present the division more seriously and on par with the men's division. While it is true that there is a cultural element (as well as some blatant feminism) at work enabling this there is also a resurgence of talent in the division that supports this which wasn't quite present before.
> 
> That said, as far as Bayley goes, I think she is the weakest link out of the horsewomen and for my part I am not sold on her and think someone like Alexa Bliss has a higher ceiling than her and could well end up being the better talent. I honestly don't think Bayley will find much success in the main roster.



I'm completely ambivalent to their agenda that other companies found a way to achieve without coming across as phony in the past. TNA did this like eight years ago.


I just find star ratings the worst type of grading scale out there. I don't care if someone has a 5 star match if they can't get me invested in the build up to it. I like Bayley as an in ring performer and she can be very useful in helping greener talent improve and making them look good I don't she is much more than a mechanic either. Alexa with a little more time can be a B grade wrestler but with her A level promo and character work she'll flourish even remains a C level "wrestler"


----------



## Varsity (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

As mentioned, Booker and Lita kind of fucked her here. She has never been a particularly good talker and this definitely isn't the setting for her. But she's definitely not done. She just needs to be put in a few good matches, which is going to happen with Charlotte, for her to establish herself on the main roster. She got over on her in ring skill, it's just that she's been limited on what she can do so far in her run.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Credit to Booker for cutting it for her.

Well Alexa,Carmella,and Nikki hell even Becky other the three 4HW on RAW any day


----------



## ElDiablioBlanca (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

She should have called Hogan the N word, it worked for Booker T in his excellent promo.

tbh I could care less, I'd prefer inter-gender wrestling where only someone like Charlotte/Nia Jax/Nattie could do something interesting instead of plucky 90lb upstarts who have a belly to belly as a finisher.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Booker T didn't bury her, she buried herself.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



A-C-P said:


> Raw Talk :bosque
> 
> Bayley will be fine, her mic skills are not what has gotten her over, nor will they be what keeps her over :bayley


Bayley's still over?


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

okay, Booker telling her "she can do better than that" has me laughing. 

That is fucking brutal.

also, as a non-Bailey fan those two hosts or guys doing the voice overs (whoever the fuck they are) KILLED IT!


----------



## AoEC_ (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Funnily, this is probably the best thing that could have happened to her career. Firstly, let's not forget the backstory here. Bayley made a couple of highly questionable remarks at the starting of the year about how she'd rather stay at the top of NXT than be on the main roster competing at the highest level. IMO, those comments constituted a highly disappointing display of lack of ambition and being content with mediocrity which I'm quite sure wouldn't have gone down well with a lot of people in the back.

Secondly, it's a clear message to all the NXT alumni that carrying over their NXT "overness" on to the main roster does in no way cover up their inadequacies as sports entertainers and is in no way a reasonable justification for them being content with mediocrity. It's a clear message that further bouts of public embarrassment and humiliation are in order if the NXT performers believe that ONLY getting inherited good crowd reactions from their NXT days would lead them to having distinguished and successful careers on the main roster without improving a shred being the top level performers of the biggest professional wrestling organisation in the world.

IMO, Bayley should take the criticism positively and get to work straightaway on improving her very glaring weaknesses. It would only help her in the long run. Very refreshing to see such a no holds barred dressing down. I hope it follows with a few other talents as well.


----------



## CaptainCharisma20 (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Dolorian said:


> How is Nikki bettering them? By having a 1.75 star match at No Mercy against Carmella? There is a reason why Nikki was having duds for matches until she started having matches against Charlotte (Nikki highest rated matches, 3.25 stars, are against her). She is just not too good in the ring and she has been upstaged by the likes of Charlotte, Becky and Sasha on that front.


In all fairness it's kind of fucking hard to have a 4 star match when you've come from an era when the women only get 1-4 minutes. As for charlotte and these horsewomen they have come in during a time where women are getting 8-20 minutes, plus Nikki and Carmella didn't get that much time and what they had to work with they did a pretty good job. And the 3.25* match Nikki carried that match with Charlotte plus how many dud matches has Charlotte had on the main roster including Sasha as well but you don't want to bring that up do you?


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

It's hard to judge a promo with those idiots talking...

But I don't think Booker T and Lita did a bad job, the way I saw it, they were trying to have the character to comes out, either be agressive like Booker T or stay on her position and talk about what Bayley is about. They gave her directions for her character and she failed to catch them.

And for how good the Four Horsewomen are, I would love to see that done in 2007 with the likes of Melina, Mickie James or even Lita. Those girls, and guys, are good on the ring and they seem to have good ideas of characters but they just can't push it to get something unique and looks like a star


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

"GODDAMMIT! WOO!" and running away from studio would've saved this promo. Hugganomics thing


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Not sure about career suicide, but if Vince already wasn't sold on her, she didnt do herself any favors. Also, Lita and Booker are terrible at their jobs.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Will this make it to Botchmania though?

I mean Bayley fails at cutting a promo then Lita tells her to re do it. Then Booker T tries to cut a promo and starts stuttering while trying to show her how to cut a promo. Ladies and gentlemen the Raw panel of "experts".


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

I've said it, so have a lot of others, her promo is just awful, always has been. She wasn't exactly ready to be called up to the main roster either solely because of her promo work but she also had nothing left to do in NXT.

On a side note though, this guy doing the video sounds like an absolute douchebag and I'd hate to ever discuss wrestling with him, lmao.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Yikes! Was bad, no excuses for her. Geez can any of these women cut a promo? Charles can, Becky is okay.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Why would cutting a terrible promo be career suicide? All the people they push, that seems to be what they like. 

If anything holds her back, it's gonna be her look.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

I never liked her for the very reasons expressed in this thread. However I would always be trolled for expressing that opinion so I gave up talking about how awful she is.

It is refreshing that not everybody is a blind mark. Charlotte called her a glorified fan and that is really how she comes across the majority of the time.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Nikki's fans love overestimating her, when in fact Nikki is as bad as any other. All her promos sounds the same, if you make a playlist you don't would know them deference.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Miss Sally said:


> Yikes! Was bad, no excuses for her. Geez can any of these women cut a promo? Charles can, Becky is okay.


Alexa Bliss is already the best and Carmella's last 2 promos were quality stuff. Right now I'd rank them

1 Bliss
2a Charlotte
2b Becky
4 Carmella
5 Sasha (by default)


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why would cutting a terrible promo be career suicide? All the people they push, that seems to be what they like.
> 
> If anything holds her back, it's gonna be her look.


because she showed she can't even small talk her way through an interview, as bad as reigns and sasha can be at cutting promos you can at least send em to do interviews on national televion, they won't blow anyone away with their personalities but at least they'll get the job done. I don't see em putting Bayley in that position anytime soon, and that may or may not have ramifications on her standing.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Alexa Bliss is already the best and Carmella's last 2 promos were quality stuff. Right now I'd rank them
> 
> 1 Bliss
> 2a Charlotte
> ...


Nikki? Summer Rae?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Second Nature said:


> Nikki? Summer Rae?


Shit, I forgot Summer Rae existed. Sure, she'd go in the fifth spot if she ever was on tv but I'm not even sure she classifies as a superstar anymore, maybe they changed her contract to ambassador or something. Nikki is at best equal to Sasha except Sasha at least has her NXT promos that earn her the benefit of the doubt, Nikki has no above average promos on her resume.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



JDP2016 said:


> It wasn't her best but *Lita and Booker really fucked her over*. Good thing this was on the network and not USA.


By what... doing their jobs?

She was given a golden opportunity to put herself over. She failed. Just shows that Vince was right in putting Charlotte over @ HIAC so she can steamroll Bayley. I think its pretty clear she won't be facing her at WM, that's for freaking sure. Bayley will probably be enhancement talent by then.

Nia Jax gave Bayley a big hug afterwards.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

She was bad on RAW Talk but she was even worse in her segment with Charlotte on RAW. Bayley is great for the kids, but she'll always need to rely on her heel opponents to get sympathy from the crowd. Sasha did that for her when she was most over/relevant back in the Summer of 2015. Charlotte will probably do the same in this upcoming feud.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



tailhook said:


> By what... doing their jobs?
> 
> She was given a golden opportunity to put herself over. She failed. Just shows that Vince was right in putting Charlotte over @ HIAC so she can steamroll Bayley. *I think its pretty clear she won't be facing her at WM,* that's for freaking sure. Bayley will probably be enhancement talent by then.
> 
> Nia Jax gave Bayley a big hug afterwards.


You're right because Bayley's gonna have already won the title by then.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Alexa Bliss is already the best and Carmella's last 2 promos were quality stuff. Right now I'd rank them
> 
> 1 Bliss
> 2a Charlotte
> ...


Doesn't Lana count?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



JTB33b said:


> Doesn't Lana count?


Not really, neither does Maryse. They're good on the mic but they won't be feuding with the other women and having promo battles so they belong in their own category.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

I'm still asking myself why people keep referring to her as the female Cena. Is it the colourful costumes and the gimmick that appeals to prepubescent children? because it sure as hell can't be for any other reason.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Holy shit that was horrible. She has the same issues as a lot of the current men do - great in the ring but cant cut a promo, doesnt exude any star power and looks like an average person off the street.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Because she receives a huge amount of hype yet falls well short of it.


Hype for her work in the ring. Not her work with a microphone. 



Pongo said:


> because she showed she can't even small talk her way through an interview, as bad as reigns and sasha can be at cutting promos you can at least send em to do interviews on national televion, they won't blow anyone away with their personalities but at least they'll get the job done. I don't see em putting Bayley in that position anytime soon, and that may or may not have ramifications on her standing.


Meh. She's already been on ESPN Sportcenter.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Absolutely horrendous.

Booker T and Lita are completely right. You can't call yourself the best and then go ahead and talk yourself down :lol - I don't think it's career suicide in terms of fans turning on her as like someone said, these are network only shows and I imagine the majority of the 2,000,000+ who watch Raw or at live shows probably don't go and watch them or read into things as much - it may hurt her in the eyes of people in the back but if she gets good reactions it's not going to matter.

I've never been a Bayley fan. I thought her shtick would work in NXT but just like Adam Rose, The Vaudevillains and many who looked good in NXT, it seemed to be that it was always going to be something that wouldn't translate to the main roster.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

They need to make a new show on the network called "Buried Alive with Booker T" which has Booker T burying all new and upcoming talent on RAW. :lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Nothing new. She's always been terrible. Female Cena with autism indeed


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



BRITLAND said:


> They need to make a new show on the network called "Buried Alive with Booker T" which has Booker T burying all new and upcoming talent on RAW. :lol


I would watch this religiously.:sk


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

what the hell bayley :maury


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

They need to keep her far away from a mic. Maybe send her back to nxt and have her re take the promo classes.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Never been much of a Bayley fan to be honest, but Lita and Booker fucked her over majorly there. 

Bayley, at her best, is still below average on the mic, but she needs good material to even do that. You can't just tell her to shoot off her soap box blankly like that..


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Absolutely horrendous.
> 
> Booker T and Lita are completely right. You can't call yourself the best and then go ahead and talk yourself down :lol - I don't think it's career suicide in terms of fans turning on her as like someone said, these are network only shows and I imagine the majority of the 2,000,000+ who watch Raw or at live shows probably don't go and watch them or read into things as much - it may hurt her in the eyes of people in the back but if she gets good reactions it's not going to matter.
> 
> I've never been a Bayley fan. I thought her shtick would work in NXT but just like Adam Rose, The Vaudevillains and many who looked good in NXT, it seemed to be that it was always going to be something that wouldn't translate to the main roster.


Spot on.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Bayley needs to learn how to dropkick. She looked worse than a drunk.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Erik. said:


> Absolutely horrendous.
> 
> Booker T and Lita are completely right. You can't call yourself the best and then go ahead and talk yourself down :lol - I don't think it's career suicide in terms of fans turning on her as like someone said, these are network only shows and I imagine the majority of the 2,000,000+ who watch Raw or at live shows probably don't go and watch them or read into things as much - it may hurt her in the eyes of people in the back but if she gets good reactions it's not going to matter.
> 
> I've never been a Bayley fan. I thought her shtick would work in NXT but just like Adam Rose, The Vaudevillains and many who looked good in NXT, it seemed to be that it was always going to be something that wouldn't translate to the main roster.


She shouldve said something like Charlotte is more athletically gifted than her but she (Bayley) has more heart, integrity, honor and determination than her. You know, baby face nonsense


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I'm still asking myself why people keep referring to her as the female Cena. Is it the colourful costumes and the gimmick that appeals to prepubescent children? because it sure as hell can't be for any other reason.


Yeah, I think that's it. Colours and childish gimmick. She's nothing like Cena these days though.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Bayley getting super over in the next few months is gonna depend on Charlotte's performance as a heel. All you need is right booking which should be fairly easy (WWE will fuck it up).


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Give her a girl next door gimmick and she could actually get away with coming off as a nervous wreck on the mic.
Otherwise, yeesh...worse than when Roman started getting mic time.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



skarvika said:


> *Give her a girl next door gimmick and she could actually get away with coming off as a nervous wreck on the mic.*
> Otherwise, yeesh...worse than when Roman started getting mic time.


Problem already solved then.


----------



## dumtara (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

IMO Bayley == Samy zayn


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Strategize said:


> Problem already solved then.


I took Alexa's fairy gimmick as that for some odd reason.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

So Raw Talk is about burying talent? Not surprised. Glad Bryan doesn't do that on Talking Smack. 

Who is worse on the mic, Bayley or Sasha?


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



StylesP1 said:


> So Raw Talk is about burying talent? Not surprised. Glad Bryan doesn't do that on Talking Smack.
> 
> Who is worse on the mic, Bayley or Sasha?


She is the one who buried herself with that awful promo.

and Bayley is way worse then Sasha on mic its not even close Sasha is not good right now but she cut some pretty good promos in NXT while Bayley never cut a decent promo in her career.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Second Nature said:


> She is the one who buried herself with that awful promo.
> 
> and Bayley is way worse then Sasha on mic its not even close Sasha is not good right now but she cut some pretty good promos in NXT while Bayley never cut a decent promo in her career.


yeah the best one Bayley ever had was against Bliss with Blake and Murphy


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Being outside of the NXT safe space just isn't working for some, is it.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Chris90 said:


> Being outside of the NXT safe space just isn't working for some, is it.


She proved she is more than capable of getting over big time in NXT. I won't blame her for Vince's chimps writing and booking Raw. I mean..They put this poor girl in an arm wrestling contest, 6 man tag with New Day, having her lose often...Its awful.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



StylesP1 said:


> She proved she is more than capable of getting over big time in NXT. I won't blame her for Vince's chimps writing and booking Raw. I mean..They put this poor girl in an arm wrestling contest, 6 man tag with New Day, having her lose often...Its awful.


New Day made her look good her gimmick even suits the New Day with the childish stuff. 

Some people wanted Sasha to be in the New Day they should put Bayley with them.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



StylesP1 said:


> She proved she is more than capable of getting over big time in NXT. I won't blame her for Vince's chimps writing and booking Raw. I mean..They put this poor girl in an arm wrestling contest, 6 man tag with New Day, having her lose often...Its awful.


THey must have found out Alexa was better on SD and gave up.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Bayley has never been a strong mic worker. She can cut a reasonably passionate promo, as in she's believable with her words, but she's not great at going off the cuff. This wasn't her best day, clearly.

Either way though, it doesn't excuse how the others treated her, pretty much deliberately trying to make a fool out of her is absolutely not the way to go, they should have given her a bit of leeway.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Back to NXT


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Hardly anyone watches Raw Talk, so I'm not really worried for her. Becky was total shit on the mic when she got called up too, but she has improved a lot since then. 

Give Bayley time. If she still sucks a year from now, give her spot to someone else.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

*Bayley like other's have said is not that strong at a mic skill and she does her best when she is in the ring plus playing the underdog role. I can't defend her here with the way she buried herself on the mic. 

People getting on Lita and Booker T for setting herself up like this is bogus in Sid's words a few weeks before WM 8. This is wrestling and the big leagues, you are on Raw. No one is going to baby you and tell you lies. They tell it like it is. Bayley just didn't give out a believable promo and it wasn't passionate at all. 

By the way too much make up babe. *


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Because she receives a huge amount of hype yet falls well short of it.


Who the hell hyped her up as a great mic worker? I've literally never once heard this. Ever. I think you're just going through your phase again where you make shit up so it fits what ever agenda you're trying to force upon us.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Her reactions are lukewarm at best, too. I was never a fan of Bayley and Becky imo often came off as the more marketable underdog if that was the angle they were going with. Bayley was able to spin her lack of personality and sheer awkwardness into a sympathetic character of sorts in NXT, but this isn't developmental. She's on prime time currently and bright colors or not, children are not going to latch onto her just because she gives out hugs and can take a beating. She seems to be struggling mightily and may have realized that it's not going to be as simple as she thought but it's too early to write her off. Someone mentioned it above but Becky may be getting getting raved about on the mic currently, but she was terrible upon her callup. Absolutely terrible. She improved over time and Bayley should be afforded that same luxury regardless of whether or not you think she's as hot as Becky. Don't whine about Bayley when you were pining for Lynch to get the damn title when she was bombing on live television to the sound of crickets with gems such as "NeNe Leaks."


Bayley needs to dig deep or she won't make it, however. Anyone who believes Vince McMahon has her penciled in for WM at this stage is insane. This isn't NXT.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



StylesP1 said:


> She proved she is more than capable of getting over big time in NXT. I won't blame her for Vince's chimps writing and booking Raw. I mean..They put this poor girl in an arm wrestling contest, 6 man tag with New Day, having her lose often...Its awful.


NXT and main roster are not the same thing. It's different fanbases entirely. The majority of the main roster fans don't know about NXT nor do they rely on in ring ability to decide who to like. All they can do with Bayley is have her hug kids and smile if they can't rely on mic work to help build feuds she is going to be in tough on the the main roster. And it puts an unnecessary onus on whoever she is working with
to carry her for four, six, eight weeks so she can get to the 20 minutes where she may be able to deliver. We don't even know if she can have high end matches that aren't rehearsed for months at a time.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Lothario said:


> Her reactions are lukewarm at best, too. I was never a fan of Bayley and Becky imo often came off as the more marketable underdog if that was the angle they were going with. Bayley was able to spin her lack of personality and sheer awkwardness into a sympathetic character of sorts in NXT, but this isn't developmental. She's on prime time currently and bright colors or not, children are not going to latch onto her just because she gives out hugs and can take a beating. She seems to be struggling mightily and may have realized that it's not going to be as simple as she thought but it's too early to write her off. Someone mentioned it above but Becky may be getting getting raved about on the mic currently, but she was terrible upon her callup. Absolutely terrible. She improved over time and Bayley should be afforded that same luxury regardless of whether or not you think she's as hot as Becky. Don't whine about Bayley when you were pining for Lynch to get the damn title when she was bombing on live television to the sound of crickets with gems such as "NeNe Leaks."
> 
> 
> Bayley needs to dig deep or she won't make it, however. Anyone who believes Vince McMahon has her penciled in for WM at this stage is insane. This isn't NXT.


Becky is my favorite of the 4HW but that is like choosing between beheading (Sasha) Gas (Charlotte) Poison (Bayley) or Hanging (Becky)


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



nyelator said:


> Becky is my favorite of the 4HW but that is like choosing between beheading (Sasha) Gas (Charlotte) Poison (Bayley) or Hanging (Becky)


And Becky is my third least favorite of the 4HW and she's still by far and away a better promo than Bayley, so if that's what you're getting at, it's falling flat.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Lothario said:


> And Becky is my third least favorite of the 4HW and she's still by far and away a better promo than Bayley, so if that's what you're getting at, it's falling flat.


Actually I did not mean to quote you sorry.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

This whole thing was a mess. I don't see why everyone is giving shit to Bayley when Booker T looked like a moron himself when he started stuttering in the middle off it no one never understands the gibberish bullshit that comes out of Booker T mouth now a day.

Both parties failed greatly.

Bayley for failing 

And Booker T for failing at demonstrating on how to cut a promo after he adamantly said you can do better than that and he did way worse.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

If this doesn't make it into Botchmania, it should at least get into the mark remark


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rated R Maryse said:


> One thing; isn't Daniel Bryan talking shit about everyone one of the things people love about Talking Smack? So why is Booker doing the same so bad?


Because stating Smackdown is better than Raw is the new schtick. People hate all the authority figure involvement on Raw. Love Bryan and Miz.



AmWolves10 said:


> Bayley is not good on the mic but booker t is an idiot for the way he acted about it. He's supposed to be getting the guests over, not himself. Someone needs to tell him he's not the star of the show anymore. I'm glad triple h beat him at Wrestlemania.


 Somebody should tell Bryan thus as well then.



dumtara said:


> IMO Bayley == Samy zayn


Nah Sami Zayn can cut a good promo when the feud calls for it. As much as I dislike the character, I think Sami Zayn could be much bigger if they didn't have several Sami Zayn ripoffs on the roster through out the 3 brands


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Having good matches is whats going to get her over, she's not going to do that wrestling Dana Brooke. Her losing lots of matches isn't a big deal either, just dont have dana beating her clean, that was just stupid. She needs a lot of work on her promos, but I think that will come naturally as she develops her character on the main roster, as she's not the same as she was in NXT.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

You're supposed to play to a Wrestlers strengths, not their weaknesses.

It's the same thing with Roman Reigns, instead of writing him like......Goldberg, ironically....they have him crack jokes and shit.

Rey Mysterio is my favorite wrestler, but the man can't talk. I would never be like; "Hey, Rey. Mike Knox has been attacking you every single week, look into that camera and give an extended UNSCRIPTED dialogue as to why you're going to beat Mike Knox!"

I don't care for Bayley all that much, but she was put into a scenario where she couldn't win. Cutting that kind of promo out of nowhere has NEVER been her style. It's like that episode of Stone Cold's podcast where he waited until Dean Ambrose was doing the best run of his career to call him out for being unmotivated?? Hello? Where were you 6 months ago??

I'll never get why some of you guys advocate the roster getting cut down in scenarios like that. You realize its why we keep getting part-timers, right?

Bayley CAN be successful without having to do that kind of Hogan-like promo. Bayley HAS been successful without having to do that kind of Hogan-like promo.

Take Survivor Series for example, battle it out until its down to Carmella/Bliss vs Charlotte/Bayley. Put Bliss over huge by having her eliminate Charlotte(especially cause she's gonna lose to Lynch). And then have Bayley prove Charlotte wrong and beat both of them.

You don't think she would get a good reaction? Or should she come out before the match and be like "LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING, BROTHER!"


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



RapShepard said:


> Nah Sami Zayn can cut a *good promo when the feud calls for it.* As much as I dislike the character, I think Sami Zayn could be much bigger if they didn't have several Sami Zayn ripoffs on the roster through out the 3 brands


And when has Bayley been in a feud that would call for a great promo? Dana Brooke? That's the only feud she's been in so far.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



TaterTots said:


> Bayley was given the floor to say whatever she wanted on RAW Talk and she completely bombed and dropped the ball. I really don't see her making it very far on the main roster. She doesn't really seems to even know where she is at.


Bayley is about being real. That´s her gimmick. A little shy, normal, goofy girl, but a fighter deep down. Putting on an act does not suit her. Babyfaces need to be true to themselves. So she was actually playing her character, when Lita and Booker interfered and f***** her over before she could say anything. They buried her. Daniel Bryan mostly talks shit about Raw, which hurts nobody, cause fans understand you talk up your own team and talk a little smack about the opposition, and even when cuts a little deeper on his own team there is always a little self-depreciating humour, never malicious. And he always allows the other person an easy way to get their heat back. This was just aggressive and nasty by Lita and Booker.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



JDP2016 said:


> And when has Bayley been in a feud that would call for a great promo? Dana Brooke? That's the only feud she's been in so far.


I'm going NXT as well, Sami cut some quality promos against Neville. But with Bayley she's meh. I don't think she's god awful. But I think Sami is much better promo, wrestler, and character.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



ElTerrible said:


> Bayley is about being real. That´s her gimmick. A little shy, normal, goofy girl, but a fighter deep down. Putting on an act does not suit her. Babyfaces need to be true to themselves. So she was actually playing her character, when Lita and Booker interfered and f***** her over before she could say anything. They buried her. Daniel Bryan mostly talks shit about Raw, which hurts nobody, cause fans understand you talk up your own team and talk a little smack about the opposition, and even when cuts a little deeper on his own team there is always a little self-depreciating humour, never malicious. And he always allows the other person an easy way to get their heat back. This was just aggressive and nasty by Lita and Booker.


She buried herself. Lita and Booker T are my new favorites because of this. They did the right thing by keeping it real, exposing her weakness, now she can improve it. All hail king Booker and Queen Lita :bow :bow


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



embarassed fan said:


> She buried herself. Lita and Booker T are my new favorites because of this. They did the right thing by keeping it real, exposing her weakness, now she can improve it.


They basically said she sucked at her job into a live camera. Not everybody has the wit to respond to such an unexpected personal attack, especially when you have 

1) to stay true to your own character, 

2) to bite your own tongue and can not say the first and best line that comes to your mind


Is Booker T really trying to lecture somebody about cutting a promo. The irony.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Can't wait for Martin of the mark remark to rip a new hole on those "Raw panel experts"


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

I wouldn't say she committed career suicide. It's obvious she's not good at promos, but this won't hurt her career. 
She just better stay on Kevin Dunn's good side.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

How is Lita or Booker T going to preach to anyone about "doing better" with promos? 

One of you needs to go have Goldust make you entertaining again. 

The other needs to pull her pants down to show her g-string and go do half ass flips off the top rope to make people care again. 

Fuck outta here.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



ElTerrible said:


> Bayley is about being real. That´s her gimmick. A little shy, normal, goofy girl, but a fighter deep down. Putting on an act does not suit her. Babyfaces need to be true to themselves. So she was actually playing her character, when Lita and Booker interfered and f***** her over before she could say anything. They buried her. Daniel Bryan mostly talks shit about Raw, which hurts nobody, cause fans understand you talk up your own team and talk a little smack about the opposition, and even when cuts a little deeper on his own team there is always a little self-depreciating humour, never malicious. And he always allows the other person an easy way to get their heat back. This was just aggressive and nasty by Lita and Booker.


I agree. I'm glad she didn't cut the kind of promo Booker was looking for, because otherwise she would have been breaking character.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Saiyanjin2 said:


> I agree. I'm glad she didn't cut the kind of promo Booker was looking for, because otherwise she would have been breaking character.


She could have said something in character. You'd think that after playing the character for a couple years she'd be able to come up with something to say that was true to her character. The whole situation just exposed how lost she is as an interview and even somewhat how out of touch with her own character she is.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> She could have said something in character. You'd think that after playing the character for a couple years she'd be able to come up with something to say that was true to her character. The whole situation just exposed how lost she is as an interview and even somewhat how out of touch with her own character she is.


What was she going to say that she hadn't already said in that segment? I understand what Booker was looking for, and the type of fake promo he wanted out of her, but none of that fits with bayley's character. And yes she isn't very good at promos, and its something she really needs to improve, but they put her in a really bad spot there, especially when they told her to redo her promo.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

This will deffo hurt her career - they gave her the ball to run with it and she completely BOMBED. This will set her back at the very least.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



embarassed fan said:


> This will deffo hurt her career - they gave her the ball to run with it and she completely BOMBED. This will set her back at the very least.


Why do you honestly believe this? If the plan is she's feuding with Charlotte, then she's feuding with Charlotte. They can't afford to take a chance on anyone else, nobody's ready. 
They already started the feud this week and I'll be flabbergasted if changed plans *again.*


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Strategize said:


> Why do you honestly believe this? If the plan is she's feuding with Charlotte, then she's feuding with Charlotte. They can't afford to take a chance on anyone else, nobody's ready.
> They already started the feud this week and I'll be flabbergasted if changed plans *again.*


She's getting the chance because as you said no one else is ready it doesn't mean that plans for her long term haven't been changed. It could very well have an effect on her down the road it could even play a part in how they book her current angle.

She looked atrocious in her segment on Raw. I get that she isn't a good promo, and that people belive that there is some set of circumstances where she is effective doing a promo, if Raw Talk and Raw are any indication then she clearly isn't going to do well when having to ad lib or when she is going to need to memorize a script. Maybe it's the "live" interview thing, except she never had a good promo in NXT which was pre-taped. So I'm unsure of what special circumstance in which she will be effective doing a promo. Does it need to be Lesnared where she just sits in a studio all day until they have enough takes to patch something competent together?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> She's getting the chance because as you said no one else is ready it doesn't mean that plans for her long term haven't been changed. It could very well have an effect on her down the road it could even play a part in how they book her current angle.


1 small thing ain't gonna hurt her. She'll never be good at those kinds of promo's, it's goes her entirely personality to force out something like that, trying to feel like she's playing character is not her.
I agree she wasn't great on Raw either but the first one was never gonna work.
Whether she's beats Charlotte will depend on how well she performs at Survivor Series, and the response is when she's undoubtedly the sole survivor.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Strategize said:


> 1 small thing ain't gonna hurt her. She'll never be good at those kinds of promo's, it's goes her entirely personality to force out something like that, trying to feel like she's playing character is not her.
> I agree she wasn't great on Raw either but the first one was never gonna work.
> Whether she's beats Charlotte will depend on how well she performs at Survivor Series, and the response is when she's undoubtedly the sole survivor.


Give me one instance where she looks even halfway competent in advancing an angle. She can't be at the top because once she is stuck with an angle where the other person is also lacking in promo or character skill it will die on arrival i.e. her feud with Dana. Nobody cared not even her supposed fans. Her "character" and "overness" and "wrestling acumen" did nothing to make it interesting in the slightest. People can trash Cena and Reigns, but the fact remains that they can advance feuds without needing to be in a specific circumstance.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Give me one instance where she looks even halfway competent in advancing an angle. She can't be at the top because once she is stuck with an angle where the other person is also lacking in promo or character skill it will die on arrival i.e. her feud with Dana. Nobody cared not even her supposed fans. Her "character" and "overness" and "wrestling acumen" did nothing to make it interesting in the slightest. People can trash Cena and Reigns, but the fact remains that they can advance feuds without needing to be in a specific circumstance.


I agree with you to be honest. Her feuds are usually only good when she in there with a really strong heel who does most the work. But it was always gonna be this way, so I don't think these promos would make things worse for her.
She could get away with her mic work in NXT since she was too over to be stopped for anything.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Strategize said:


> I agree with you to be honest. Her feuds are usually only good when she in their with a really strong heel who does most the work. But it was always gonna be this way, so I don't think these promos would make things worse for her.
> She could get away with her mic work in NXT since she was too over to be stopped for anything.


My point is that she isn't over enough for that to work right now. And the main roster is dependent on having a modicum of ability in that regard because there are fans that aren't die hard fans. So it's going to be hard for her to get over to that point. As good as Charlotte has been and is getting I don't think she can elevate Bayley enough without sabatoging her own effectiveness. At some point I believe it's going to get to a point where someone Charlotte or whoever is going to get told to just leave Bayley behind if she can't hang.

I know it sounds like I'm hating on Bayley, so I want to reiterate that I am a Bayley fan I like her in ring work and how great she is with kids. I'm just trying to look at her prospects objectively and I see her as more a mid level babyface who gets her time to shine and her moments in the sun, but never really reaches the top. She'll undoubtedly get some time with the title but more as a transitional champion. I would love to be wrong about it too and see her become a top tier performer.

Strategize you and I have had a heck of a back and forth here thanks man. heck I hope there is more here or down the line.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

How is this career suicide? Did anyone before seeing this promo think Bayley was a master of cutting promos? Of course not. If one bad promo could destroy Bayley's momentum/career, she'd have been cut years ago because she's never been a good promo. People root for Bayley because of her matches and because she's a good role model. Nobody has ever become a fan of Bayley solely on her promos. it really goes without saying, but Bayley will survive this awkward promo.

It sucks that she couldn't cut an impromptu passionate promo on the spot, but that's never been her strength. To be honest Booker's promo was pretty awful as well, obviously Bayley not trying or being too relaxed made her look worse in comparison to Booker T, but Booker sounded like he was off his meds.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Lita and Bookah got confused and thought they were on Tough Enough again


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

This right here is why no one is trusted to cut an un-scripted promo.. Bayley just set promos back by 5 years..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



scshaastin said:


> Lita and Bookah got confused and thought they were on Tough Enough again


As they should have.. Fuck Bayley.. She's on the MAIN roster.. This is the pinnacle. This is a place people would kick a puppy to be at.. She is served a hot mic to say whatever she wants and BOMBED completely. Tough love is sometimes needed and there is not enough of it in WWE.. 

Good on Booker and Lita..


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Therapy said:


> This right here is why no one is trusted to cut an un-scripted promo.. Bayley just set promos back by 5 years..


Yep they're never gonna trust anyone. There gonna script interviews too that aren't even on the main show, they will script media appearances too. "Bayley will not appear at Jimmy Kimmel unless he follow this script with her" also any interviews by YouTube fans will have to be scripted too, the YouTube uploader will sign a contract promising to follow script


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Therapy said:


> As they should have.. Fuck Bayley.. She's on the MAIN roster.. This is the pinnacle. This is a place people would kick a puppy to be at.. She is served a hot mic to say whatever she wants and BOMBED completely. Tough love is sometimes needed and there is not enough of it in WWE..
> 
> Good on Booker and Lita..


I think there should be more onus put on live promos at the Performance Center. Sure they cover structure, but what the hell good is that going to do if you're used to getting 30 takes and all of a sudden you only get one. They should probably go to bullet points too so people will have their own voices.

They need to let the failures in promos and stuff hit TV in NXT too so people can see what they did wrong and the effect it has on the audience. Too much coddling going on.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

It was Kalisto at the Draft bad


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

the clowns on this youtube wrestling video is unlistenable. i hate those guys so much


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

markoutsmarkout said:


> I love how the only defense the Bailey defense force has is "s-she always sucked at talking!"
> 
> lmao, pathetic


That's been my general critique of NXT people coming to the main roster. Some of them have improved greatly since they've come to the main roster (example: Charlotte) while others have gotten way worse (example: Kevin Owens).

Bayley's wrestling hasn't changed at all since she got to the main roster which is a good thing, however, even in NXT she was only baseline when it came to promo work quality. From what I've seen of her at NXT house shows, she was fucking on fire, but on the taped shit? She was garbage. 

It's like with Finn Bálor: He was amazing at house shows, but taped? He was average at best. (FYI: Reasons I'm a fan of Bálor are personal, you can ask me and I'll tell you why.)

I just wish WWE would stop sterilizing their roster and making them so fucking generic. There's a reason why we became fans of people in the first place. Why get rid of those attributes? 



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Who the fuck cares about star ratings? Good God workrate marks scare me.


Fucking preach. :bosstrips

Nothing pisses me off more than when someone is like "Oh, they've not had any 4 star matches..."

Who gives a shit? If I'm entertained, WWE has done their jobs.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



chemical said:


> That's been my general critique of NXT people coming to the main roster. Some of them have improved greatly since they've come to the main roster (example: Charlotte) while others have gotten way worse (example: Kevin Owens).
> 
> Bayley's wrestling hasn't changed at all since she got to the main roster which is a good thing, however, even in NXT she was only baseline when it came to promo work quality. From what I've seen of her at NXT house shows, she was fucking on fire, but on the taped shit? She was garbage.
> 
> ...


We know it's you, Becky:wink2:


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

I just watched the clip again and Bayley sucked so bad :lmao :lmao Lita must have felt embarrass for her so she says TAKE 2 then outta nowhere BOOKER starts cutting the promo for her :lmao at that point I fucking lost it!!!


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

That wasn't career suicide. Hardly anyone watches the post-shows anyway (especially compared with Raw itself), I'm guessing even Vince McMahon doesn't care about what happens on them. And Lita has no room to talk, because she always sucked on the mic and never rose above her monotone delivery.

And goddamn, the jackass narrating that video is an annoying piece of shit.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Therapy said:


> As they should have.. Fuck Bayley.. She's on the MAIN roster.. This is the pinnacle. This is a place people would kick a puppy to be at.. She is served a hot mic to say whatever she wants and BOMBED completely. Tough love is sometimes needed and there is not enough of it in WWE..
> 
> Good on Booker and Lita..


 Actually booker kind of tried to bury everyone on the show that night. I think they were just trying to hard to be talking smack clones.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



scshaastin said:


> Actually booker kind of tried to bury everyone on the show that night. I think they were just trying to hard to be talking smack clones.


Good, most of the roster is shit, it shouldn't take Booker T "trying to bury everyone" for people to see this.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



celticjobber said:


> That wasn't career suicide. Hardly anyone watches the post-shows anyway (especially compared with Raw itself), I'm guessing even Vince McMahon doesn't care about what happens on them. And Lita has no room to talk, because she always sucked on the mic and never rose above her monotone delivery.
> 
> And goddamn, the jackass narrating that video is an annoying piece of shit.


i feel like this entire thread is one big troll thread. it's freaking RAW TALK, no one cares. 

and spot on with the lita comment too btw. i love lita, but holy crap, her mic work was awful for most of her career


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

GeniusSmark said:


> Good, most of the roster is shit, it shouldn't take Booker T "trying to bury everyone" for people to see this.


 True but you have to remember he did try to bury Brian Kendrick for something the raw writing team did lol. Don't you be a Heel only king bookah can be a heel lol

It would probably be best for everybody if the entire show was DELETED!


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



scshaastin said:


> Actually booker kind of tried to bury everyone on the show that night. I think they were just trying to hard to be talking smack clones.


But u gotta admit, booker t redoing the promo was hilarious. I don't remembeR what
He said exactly but it sounded something along the lines of "I think I should...blah blah blah...DADDY!"

I really like this TalkingRaw show. It should be used like a "test" for talents, if you can come out of the interview with booker and Lita alive, without in tears, then you have "it"


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



embarassed fan said:


> But u gotta admit, booker t redoing the promo was hilarious. I don't remembeR what
> He said exactly but it sounded something along the lines of "I think I should...blah blah blah...DADDY!"
> 
> I really like this TalkingRaw show. It should be used like a "test" for talents, if you can come out of the interview with booker and Lita alive, without in tears, then you have "it"


I wouldn't go as far as saying you have "it".. But at least you know you're not getting raped in the shower after dropping the soap. 

Skidmarks cut a convincing promo when put on the spot.. So the bar isn't exactly high when asking to cut an unscripted promo on the spot..


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

These are supposed to be the women "saving women's wrestling". lmao

I'll admit Charlotte has come into her own and she works as a top heel (now they just need a hot, marketable top face for her to feud with) but the rest of the 4HW are trash.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



.MCH said:


> These are supposed to be the women "saving women's wrestling". lmao
> 
> I'll admit Charlotte has come into her own and she works as a top heel (now they just need a hot, marketable top face for her to feud with) but the rest of the 4HW are trash.


They just had Charlotte bury their most marketable women in the cell, so that idea's gone out the window.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

That was horrible to watch. Bayley's stock has fallen to me since being called up to the roster. Her booking and latest losses are not helping her case either.


----------



## Poonoo (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



scshaastin said:


> Actually booker kind of tried to bury everyone on the show that night. I think they were just trying to hard to be talking smack clones.


It only works because Bryan is passive aggressive. He doesn't domineer over his guest like Lita and Booker do, but takes little digs at them to get them to react. He even did this with James Ellsworth, bringing up a match he had with Dean before WWE to scare Ellsworth into being concerned about what he did. And when he said The Miz was a coward, when Miz yelled at him he let him go off on him. Bryan plays with their emotions to and asks them questions to start a conversation, Booker and Lita were like "lol say something Bayley". She was expecting a damn question and got thrown off.

Not that she was ever a great promo, but they had a hand to play in making that shit. You guide them through it, they were just as shit at interviewing her as she was at cutting the promo.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

The good old days when people knew how to cut a promo.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D59Bjl3MWWs


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



JD said:


> How is Lita or Booker T going to preach to anyone about "doing better" with promos?
> 
> One of you needs to go have Goldust make you entertaining again.
> 
> ...


Just knock it off.

Booker T is eons beyond Bayley in all aspects of professional wrestling, especially promo work. He isn't even a performer anymore, so why he'd need Goldust for anything is beyond me.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Seriously, ANOTHER thread with a ridiculous OTT reaction to a wrestler having one bad promo?
Get over it, will you?

Not to mention, this was on RAW Talk - a program that maybe 5% of the fan base watched. Bayley's strong suits are her in-ring storytelling and her workrate. Putting her on a LIVE, unscripted show is career suicide alright, but not for Bayley - for the twat that put on there.

Martinez might have been wrestling since she was 18, but her promo skills have only mattered since NXT. Some people take longer to get good at promos. Some people simply never do get good. But the key thing here is that, with the right wrestlers, promo skills mean nothing. The Bayley character is already over. Why would she need to be cutting 10 minute promos any time soon?

Let her wrestle! And keep the promo lessons going in the background.

lol "Career Suicide". I think maybe the OP committed forum suicide with that ridiculous thread title!


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Bayley's 'just happy to be here' approach won't work. Look at Apollo Crews, good in ring worker but nothing that people who watch Raw/SD want to see outside of their in-ring work. 

I hope she comes good but she needs more about her than the hugger shtick, and she's never been great on the mic anyway. She has to play that underdog face role.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Tucks said:


> Bayley's 'just happy to be here' approach won't work. Look at Apollo Crews, good in ring worker but nothing that people who watch Raw/SD want to see outside of their in-ring work.
> 
> I hope she comes good but she needs more about her than the hugger shtick, and she's never been great on the mic anyway. She has to play that underdog face role.


Agreed. As in NXT, she needs to make a shift to being a little tougher, personality-wise. Wanting to prove that she's the best.

I think they will get there, but the issue that we're having with the Women called up from NXT in general, I think, is that Creative are re-running a tweaked version of stuff that happened in NXT. So, for us that saw how well everything developed in NXT, we're just seeing that the characters have gone backwards.

But they have gone backwards, just so creative can write that same progression in their characters again, but on RAW.

Bayley's last matches in NXT showed her becoming the never-say-die, toughened-up girl in the ring, while remaining the sweet, happy girl backstage (mostly. That is the story that they will be telling with her again now, leading up to her eventual WWE Women's Title win.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Oh deary me, that was fucking brutal from Bayley. :done


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Considering Roman Reigns has bombed in many promos and still continues to be pushed well, bad promos aren't going to screw Bayley as much as people think. The WWE being as rigid when it comes to building stars is more likely to screw Bayley. If Vince McMahon only had eyes for Charlotte to be the top star on Raw's women's division, that will make it difficult for other women to get featured properly. Bayley will get rotated in to feud with Charlotte, look like a top star for a while, then get shuffled out.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Bayley is just plain horrible and with the botching machines that are Sasha and CHarlotte, the womens division has become a revolution of the mediocre.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



HOJO said:


> Haven't even started the video
> 
> What the fucking fuck is this makeup on her face?


Ok, I just watched the video. Finally

This video and the dude talking over everything in such a tryhard exaggerated way to make it way worse than it actually is is worse than Bayley's makeup AND Bayley's promo. Who is this fucking geek and why is he sound so obnoxiously stupid? Is that you, OP?

You couldn't just find a video of the promo w/o the moron talking when there's probably hundreds of those with the straight segment?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



HOJO said:


> Ok, I just watched the video. Finally
> 
> This video and the dude talking over everything in such a tryhard exaggerated way to make it way worse than it actually is is worse than Bayley's makeup AND Bayley's promo. Who is this fucking geek and why is he sound so obnoxiously stupid? Is that you, OP?
> 
> You couldn't just find a video of the promo w/o the moron talking when there's probably hundreds of those with the straight segment?


The actual segment is 10 minutes full of cliche sayings and awkwardness you'd expect from a CAW

I think I'm ready
I've fought hard
I have heart
I will rise when they've given up
Desire
This is why I'm here

The list goes on.. She was never once coached on promos or interviews and it's readily obvious..


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



TaterTots said:


> Bayley was given the floor to say whatever she wanted on RAW Talk and she completely bombed and dropped the ball. I really don't see her making it very far on the main roster. She doesn't really seems to even know where she is at.


Yo, that commentary was legendary. Please tell me that man has more videos like that, legit had me in tears when he said "I'm gonna look weak and retarded". But yeah, that promo was terrible, I called Bayley flopping on the main roster though.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

I hope she felt like shit after that interview because she should.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Jesus, watching that again was horrid. She basically shit on her own life and Booker and Lita didn't help at all. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

She's definitely not done by any means. She literally just got called up to the main roster.

But if you were expecting or thinking that once Bayley got called up to the main roster that she would dominate or be booked strongly; then yeah, those people would be incorrect.


----------



## Jason C. Doucette (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



tailhook said:


> By what... doing their jobs?


The express job of a wrestling announcer is to assist a wrestler in getting their character over.

In what fucking way did Booker and Lita do that?

Back in the day, Bob Backlund sold out 41 of 67 MSG shows, and his promos were like watching paint dry. Did VKM call him out live, no fuckin way - he assisted Bob by leading him through the interview. 

I love both Booker and Lita, but their selfish egos prevented them from doing a reasonably simple job - and they couldn't (or wouldn't) even do that. They were going to work for them fucking selves this time. Usually they are pretty good, but not this time.

It's them that failed that segment.

Bayley is shit at promos though and needs a lot of work. But she doesn't need to be submarined by people who are supposed to help her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Strategize said:


> How have they not upstaged her lol. They've all the major storylines, all the big and best matches, all the biggest crowd reactions except that one where Nikki came back and then went back to normal the next week. I mean what are you looking for here? 5 star matches every week?


Them getting all the major storylines is just because HHH adores his NXT girls, especially Sasha and Charlotte. That's just favoutism, that doesn't speak about ones talent at all.

As far as match quality goes, honestly sit back and think about this; is it a fair playing ground? Sasha and Charlotte face each all the time and get Hell In A Cell matches and 15-20 minutes to work their match. Nikki Bella gets 10 minutes if she's lucky and its against people like Carmella. Expecting Nikki to get the same caliber match out of Carmella that Charlotte can get out of Sasha is ludicrous.

Crowd reactions...so we'll ignore that the Bellas were one of, if not the biggest and most popular women's stars for years, and Nikki is still incredibly over. I know people love to pretend she has no fans because she doesn't fit their narrow idea of what a wrestler is but Nikki is still hugely over for a woman. 

And what I'm looking for from the Horsewomen is if people like you are going to hype them up so much then they cant keep coming out and being WOAT tier on the mic, display zero psychology, botch frequently, etc. These girls are supposedly the bee's knees, the greatest thing ever, but for the most part they just appear mediocre especially Sasha and Bayley. Charlotte has improved greatly and Becky has her moments.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Them getting all the major storylines is just because HHH adores his NXT girls, especially Sasha and Charlotte. That's just favoutism, that doesn't speak about ones talent at all.
> 
> As far as match quality goes, honestly sit back and think about this; is it a fair playing ground? Sasha and Charlotte face each all the time and get Hell In A Cell matches and 15-20 minutes to work their match. Nikki Bella gets 10 minutes if she's lucky and its against people like Carmella. Expecting Nikki to get the same caliber match out of Carmella that Charlotte can get out of Sasha is ludicrous.
> 
> ...


You're still not explaining how Nikki has upstaged them. You're basically saying if Nikki had the same amount of chances as them she'd do just as good. 
*How do you know that?* It's just a what if. And nothing else.

I'm not saying Nikki's not popular, that's why specified crowd reaction alone.

And zero psychology? Bro I'm pretty sure we've been through this before, it's not true. Are they among the GOAT in-ring storytellers? Outside of 1 NXT match no they're not. But it is there.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

Raw Talk has bombed hard already I see. 

First off who the fuck is Lita to come in and bury someone like that? I've never heard a single decent promo from her entire life. To play director and create a live blooper reel for Bayley is appalling. She should feel like shit. 

Booker just cut the "let me tell ya sumthin brother!!" promo that The Rock already shat on when he was feuding with Hogan in 2003. Is that suppose to be the ideal wrestling promo? 

What they all fail (absolutely FAILED) to understand is a thing called... character. I'm no fan of Bayley by any means but she has a reputation as the happy loving white meat baby face that would perform in front of 100 people if need be. She has no reason to put a hit list on each and every other women in the locker room. Why would the humbling baby face do that, Booker?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Strategize said:


> You're still not explaining how Nikki has upstaged them. You're basically saying if Nikki had the same amount of chances as them she'd do just as good.
> *How do you know that?* It's just a what if. And nothing else.
> 
> I'm not saying Nikki's not popular, that's why specified crowd reaction alone.
> ...


Before her injury specifically (as the Carmella feud stops her doing her best work) she was easily the best mic worker of all the women. They were all given shit material then, and for the most part still are, but Nikki's delivery was head and shoulders above everyone else's mic work. In the ring she still hasn't been upstaged quality wise, her last few matches before the surgery were all very good, and ironically Charlotte was the weak link in them. Its not a what if, if you objectively compare the body of work, and the opportunities given the Horsewomen have yet to live up to the hype.

I never said she's constantly upstaging them, just that she has at times. In the same way that yes the Horsewomen have at times upstaged her, its back and forth, its not "ZOMG God Tier Horsewomen and then Shitty Bella" like many fans love to claim.

I'll never get over Bayley climbing the turnbuckle to wait and perform a diving crossbody...while there was a pin going on right in front of her. Sasha's no selling until the end at HIAC, etc. 

If these girls were as great as we'retold they are they shouldn't be making such basic mistakes.



The_Jiz said:


> Raw Talk has bombed hard already I see.
> 
> First off who the fuck is Lita to come in and bury someone like that? I've never heard a single decent promo from her entire life. To play director and create a live blooper reel for Bayley is appalling. She should feel like shit.
> 
> ...


Her promo announcing her retirement was pretty good, and she had some decent moments on the mic with Edge. Agreed she wasn't a good mic worker or anything though.

But when someone is bombing so badly right in front of her she's allowed to comment. And if a retired wrestler cant make comments like that, then what the hell are all of us doing on a forum? At least Lita knows what its like to cut a promo, we sit her and dissect shit we've never ever done ourselves.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



.MCH said:


> These are supposed to be the women "saving women's wrestling". lmao
> 
> I'll admit Charlotte has come into her own and she works as a top heel (now they just need a hot, marketable top face for her to feud with) but the rest of the 4HW are trash.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*

I feel bad for her, that was horrible. 

Meanwhile, that kind of attitude from Lita and Booker didn't help either, they should talk to her off camera, but as always old guys embarrassing young talent, just for 9.99.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

The video itself is quite a cringey with a bunch of snobs


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

And grown men on here actually prefer having her on their TV to an Eva Marie.












And then people wonder why they're below 3 million viewers. Bayley is garbage.



Jason C. Doucette said:


> The express job of a wrestling announcer is to assist a wrestler in getting their character over.
> 
> In what fucking way did Booker and Lita do that?
> 
> ...



She can't handle Booker and Lita giving it to her a little bit in a studio interview, how is she going to ever cut a promo worth a fuck in front of 15,000 people with Charlotte ripping into her?


Face it. Stop holding her fucking hand. She's horrible. She ain't that great a wrestler either. She's by far the worst of the horsewomen at EVERYTHING. And I don't like Sasha Banks at fucking all.


----------



## Jason C. Doucette (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> She can't handle Booker and Lita giving it to her a little bit in a studio interview, how is she going to ever cut a promo worth a fuck in front of 15,000 people with Charlotte ripping into her?
> 
> 
> Face it. Stop holding her fucking hand. She's horrible. She ain't that great a wrestler either. She's by far the worst of the horsewomen at EVERYTHING. And I don't like Sasha Banks at fucking all.


Excellent points..... about Bayley. I agree fully. If she's going to die on the vine at promo crunch time then she might as well pack up and get out of dodge. No hand holding here.

The point I was making wasn't about Bayley at all. It's the fact that the announcers helped dig a grave that a wrestler was well on the way to digging themselves. That's what was bullshit about the situation.

The whole business of wrestling is of co-operation in front of the camera.... most wrestling moves cannot be made without the support of the other wrestler.... the Undertaker's entrance would be shit without the support of the WWE promotional crew... the original ECW would've been nothing if not for Paul Heyman running around plugging holes in his wrestler's characters by covering up their weaknesses. Take that away and what have you got - people left swinging in the fucking wind left there by unprofessional pricks.

In this case, nobody helped a fellow wrestler who may have been struggling in front of the camera. That is reprehensible along with being completely unprofessional. There have been thousands of occasions of someone getting their assholes ripped off them by co-workers, promotors or owners for a shitty performance - a blast to motivate them or whatever. But always off camera. It does no good to belittle a character non-kayfabe in front of the camera - it's just not good business. In no way does it enhance consumer interest in a character.

It's fucking wrestling 101.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Jason C. Doucette said:


> Excellent points..... about Bayley. I agree fully. If she's going to die on the vine at promo crunch time then she might as well pack up and get out of dodge. No hand holding here.
> 
> The point I was making wasn't about Bayley at all. It's the fact that the announcers helped dig a grave that a wrestler was well on the way to digging themselves. That's what was bullshit about the situation.
> 
> ...


Like has been said. Only 5 percent of the fan base probably saw it. They decided to throw her into a tiny little fire and see how she would do behind a live mic with hardly anyone watching anyway. And it was putrid. I don't even blame Booker, he was probably legit surprised at how awful it was and didn't know how else to react than..."What the fuck was that shit bitch?"


----------



## Jason C. Doucette (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Like has been said. Only 5 percent of the fan base probably saw it. They decided to throw her into a tiny little fire and see how she would do behind a live mic with hardly anyone watching anyway. And it was putrid. I don't even blame Booker, he was probably legit surprised at how awful it was and didn't know how else to react than..."What the fuck was that shit bitch?"


Could've been geniune shock on Books part - the man could always give a solid promo. I know I've been shocked at the promo quality lately. Hope Bayley doesn't meltdown like that on a regular basis, she won't last long.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Jason C. Doucette said:


> Could've been geniune shock on Books part - the man could always give a solid promo. I know I've been shocked at the promo quality lately. Hope Bayley doesn't meltdown like that on a regular basis, she won't last long.


I mean, it wasn't even hard. All she had to say was, "Charlotte, you've been at the top for too long, I know you don't take me seriously because of my outfits, because of my hugs, but you better watch out, because your title you won tonight, is soon gonna be mine."

I mean, goodness, I literally just thought of that off the top of my head, she was booked on this thing since before the show started? I mean, fuck.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Oh Please ..

Exaggeration at its best ..

Bayley shouldn't be doing impromptu speeches.

From whatever I have seen on RAW, she is pretty okay if you give her a script.

She doesn't need to talk too much, just keep it simple..

She is pretty over and sells a shitload of merchandise and will keep doing so.

You guys are terrible crybabies.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

thelegendkiller said:


> Oh Please ..
> 
> Exaggeration at its best ..
> 
> ...


She was terrible on Raw this week. She looked lost as hell in scripted environment.


----------



## Izual_Rebirth (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't be the only on thinking that that's just her character right?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"Take 2" LOL, rekt.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Who the fuck is the douchebag talking in that video though? So annoying


----------



## Poonoo (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



Jason C. Doucette said:


> In this case, nobody helped a fellow wrestler who may have been struggling in front of the camera. That is reprehensible along with being completely unprofessional. There have been thousands of occasions of someone getting their assholes ripped off them by co-workers, promotors or owners for a shitty performance - a blast to motivate them or whatever. But always off camera. It does no good to belittle a character non-kayfabe in front of the camera - it's just not good business. In no way does it enhance consumer interest in a character.
> 
> It's fucking wrestling 101.


It's not just wrestling 101, it's basic fucking management 101. Any run of the mill retail manager knows you don't berate your staff in front of customers, and yet in this supposedly professional company they have people burying talent live on camera? You do that shit when the cameras are off, when they are on you try to fix it live.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> And grown men on here actually prefer having her on their TV to an Eva Marie.


Ill take a hundred botched Bayley promo's over one Eva Marie.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

Guy in the video > Bayley.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Ill take a hundred botched Bayley promo's over one Eva Marie.


Eva's debut delay was more entertaining than almost anything Bayley has ever done


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

She is just happy to be on TV, big shit... Exactly like 90% of the rest of the roster.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Well ya know, her gimmick is that she's a shy, unconfident wrestling fan so I don't expect her to be cutting promos like Charlotte.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

ShadowKiller said:


> Eva's debut delay was more entertaining than almost anything Bayley has ever done


Maybe on the main roster.
Still, one hundred promo's.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Seems like Bayley has like zero passion for this shit lol. That was painful.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

Trifektah said:


> Well ya know, her gimmick is that she's a shy, unconfident wrestling fan so I don't expect her to be cutting promos like Charlotte.


So her gimmick is to make cringe worrthily bad segments every week? The female Ellsworth? Get the fuck out of here "wrestling fan" bullshit.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

Trifektah said:


> Well ya know, her gimmick is that she's a shy, unconfident wrestling fan so I don't expect her to be cutting promos like Charlotte.


So her gimmick is to make cringe worrthily bad segments every week? Get the fuck out of here "wrestling fan" bullshit. Mickey James did that way better with Trish.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

ShadowKiller said:


> Eva's debut delay was more entertaining than almost anything Bayley has ever done


Eva's feud with Bayley in NXT is, by far, the best thing Eva has ever done.

Some of that is Eva and how the fans were paranoid that the company was going to put her over. Most of that was about just how incredibly over and beloved Bayley was in NXT.

A wrestler that was super over in NXT completely loses their popularity over a short period of time on the main roster. I am sensing a pattern here...

You can complain about her promos or her look, but if WWE were pushing and presenting Bayley the way they should, she'd be absolutely printing money for the company. Bayley has the ability to connect to young girls in a way Charlotte simply can't.

The fact WWE has frakked her up so thoroughly should come as no surprise. Dunn probably took one look at her and just shrugged his shoulders.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Eva's feud with Bayley in NXT is, by far, the best thing Eva has ever done.
> 
> Some of that is Eva and how the fans were paranoid that the company was going to put her over. Most of that was about just how incredibly over and beloved Bayley was in NXT.
> 
> ...


I think WWE are simply trying to reintroduce Bayley to a new audience, not all the fans watch NXT, so they dont know who Bayley is. Not everyone needs to be pushed so hard as soon as they make it to the main roster. Losing a few matches, and not being in meaningful segments isn't going to hurt her, she will get her time in the spotlight soon enough.


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

Booker and Lita obviously took notes from Stone Cold on his network podcast with Dean Ambrose . That's how you conduct an interview and make the talent look credible.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Ultimo Warrior said:


> Booker and Lita obviously took notes from Stone Cold on his network podcast with Dean Ambrose . That's how you conduct an interview and make the talent look credible.


Lita gets a pass because she had every reason to call Bayley on her atrocious promo.

However Booker T. How can he scold some body then start stuttering on the middle of the promo and spewing out gibberish bullshit?

"I'm immm immm ready *gibberish* wahhahha yes I'm ready."

Bunch of marks here. Always seeing what they want to see and not what they need to see.

Booker T should be ashamed of himself. He buries someone then proceed to bury himself by doing way worse than Bayley.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley's transition onto the main roster was always going to be a tough one due to the childish nature of her character. These next few months are important for her to make that character work on the main roster. Well, her and creative/Vince, I should say.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

From Death Valley said:


> Lita gets a pass because she had every reason to call Bayley on her atrocious promo.
> 
> However Booker T. How can he scold some body then start stuttering on the middle of the promo and spewing out gibberish bullshit?
> 
> ...


I shit on Bailey a lot in this thread but you are right about Booker. His gibberish was hilarious.I have absolutely no clue what Booker T said. I don't think he knew either.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Bayley's never been good in promos, shes always sounded awkward and they put her on a show thats unscripted? Lol bad move, can't wait till they have Nia on there, oh man what a glorious disaster that will be, it will be about as bad as a good Lucha Thing ahhhhH! god damn!

Also i seriously don't get why Bayley goes overboard with the fucking eye makeup, i mean it looks awful, she loads her whole eye area with layers and layers of makeup. She looks like a fucking clown, like some 7 year old who got in her mommies makeup.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trifektah said:


> Well ya know, her gimmick is that she's a shy, unconfident wrestling fan so I don't expect her to be cutting promos like Charlotte.


God, how long are people gonna keep throwing out this excuse when she bombs in a promo? So in other words Bayley can never cut a bad promo because its her character? 

Come on she completely choked out there, she had no idea where she was going with anything that came out of her mouth, it had nothing to do with her character. She'd start talking, then stall, then say something, then she'd draw a blank and Booker or someone else had to step in and cut her off.

Honestly the only women on the roster who can cut a confident promo are Charlotte and Alexa Bliss, all the others are awkward or just terrible.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

embarassed fan said:


> So her gimmick is to make cringe worrthily bad segments every week? Get the fuck out of here "wrestling fan" bullshit. Mickey James did that way better with Trish.


Mickie James was an "obsessed stalker-fan" of Trish Stratus and would loudly express it, whereas Bayley is more of a shy, introvert. I don't think you can make a comparison between the two.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Saiyanjin2 said:


> I think WWE are simply trying to reintroduce Bayley to a new audience, not all the fans watch NXT, so they dont know who Bayley is. Not everyone needs to be pushed so hard as soon as they make it to the main roster. Losing a few matches, and not being in meaningful segments isn't going to hurt her, she will get her time in the spotlight soon enough.


WWE just screwed up as usual. The reactions at Battleground and Raw show that people knew exactly who Bayley was and they should have shot her right into the title mix and then made her the loveable underdog in the feud. Here is how this goes:

Charlotte title presentation. Bayley´s music hits. Crowd explodes. Then Charlotte explodes.

_Oh you again, the little cute girl from NXT that everybody loves. I remember the last time. The night after WM, MY night, and what did these drunk morons chant: Hey Bayley, uh ah, I wanna know if you be my girl. You are not going to steal my thunder again. Oh no. Not again. _

Now you immediately have a perfect feud with a legit backstory: The unloved, disrespected genetically superior champ vs. the loved fighting underdog. Charlotte beats her up, but Bayley just won´t quit, until she finally succeeds. Wrestling Booking 101.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Gotta be honest, terrible way for a company to protect a brand within their company in the form of Bayley. Basically allow people around her to show her weakness and made her fucking tank her damn self. That was shit all the way around. It should have been cut from being on the air, even if it was just on the Network, instantly. C'mon MANNN..thats terrible


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

lul


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

Bump for emerged thread

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/2074369-bayley-seems-scared-mic.html


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Bayley is very uncomfortable and can't control a crowd. She's lucky she's over or she would be demoted.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Doesn't matter, she's still going to be one of the biggest merchandise movers over the next 5-7 years which is all WWE cares about. She'll have plenty of time to improve her mic work.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



markoutsmarkout said:


> I love how the only defense the Bailey defense force has is "s-she always sucked at talking!"
> 
> lmao, pathetic


lol, right. So now not being good at promos is no big deal. Having Booker T show you have to cut a promo when you're supposed to be cutting a promo is embarrassing no matter how you slice it.

Natalya has been raked over the coals for being awful at promos. Even Sasha has been roasted, but Bayley gets a pass...& I say that as a non-fan of Natalya & Sasha.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Bayley's Career Suicide*



ShaWWE said:


> lol, right. So now not being good at promos is no big deal. Having Booker T show you have to cut a promo when you're supposed to be cutting a promo is embarrassing no matter how you slice it.
> 
> Natalya has been raked over the coals for being awful at promos. Even Sasha has been roasted, but Bayley gets a pass...& I say that as a non-fan of Natalya & Sasha.


Booker shouting, "We gonna get you, ni&&@," to Hogan while Sister Sherri corpsed in the background was better than anything Bayley has done, ever. Here's the deal, though. Bayley doesn't have room to make that kind of slip, not with WWE and certainly not with the fans. Hell, folks were jumping all over Jericho for referring to the Usos as his 'back of the bus bros,' without even knowing what it meant. Obviously that was just a bandwagon response to jump on when he was still a baby, "We hate dad-Jericho, Whaah!" but Bayley doesn't have the kind of teflon Booker and Y2J have built up to withstand the criticism for anything even remotely edgy.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

everyone saying Bayley's mic skills don't matter who also shit on Reigns mic skills. :ha


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Over or under 3 months before we hear Bayley sucks chants from the crowd . :ha


----------

